# Does Anybody Watch "Red Eye" With Greg Gutfeld



## AquaAthena

This is a hilarious one hour production that airs Monday-Friday at 3:AM, ET.  Now pleased to see Greg having a regular slot with O'Reilly on Thursdays. Very *kewl!*  The guy is a riot and is into Current Events and sexy ladies in short skirts... Always an hour of laughter for fans of the show.  

Have you seen this show, which airs, unfortunately at midnight in Oregon, but at 9M on weekends?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I don't.... But I am tempted to DVR it when I know S.E. Cupp or Lauren Sivan are gonna be on.

Gutfeld.... No use for him at all.


----------



## The Infidel

I watch it pretty regularly, as I am usually up late anyways.

Usually good stuff... especially when SE Cupp is on 

BTW, she has her own show on Glenn Beck's Insider Extreme. Well worth the monthly subscription. Just sayin' 

(shameless plug  )
https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/127640.htm


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The Infidel said:


> I watch it pretty regularly, as I am usually up late anyways.
> 
> Usually good stuff... especially when SE Cupp is on
> 
> BTW, she has her own show on Glenn Beck's Insider Extreme. Well worth the monthly subscription. Just sayin'
> 
> (shameless plug  )
> https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/127640.htm


They just don't come any hotter. It's definitely the glasses, and she knows it. She doesn't even need them, they're a prop. A very effective one, I might add.


----------



## Zona

If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?  

Oh hell no then.


----------



## The Infidel

I see alot more than the glasses.....



She's smart.... yeah, thats it


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> I watch it pretty regularly, as I am usually up late anyways.
> 
> Usually good stuff... especially when SE Cupp is on
> 
> BTW, she has her own show on Glenn Beck's Insider Extreme. Well worth the monthly subscription. Just sayin'
> 
> (shameless plug  )
> https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/127640.htm



There are so many things wrong with this post.  

Where to begin..............


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.



Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?


----------



## AquaAthena

Midnight Marauder said:


> I don't.... But I am tempted to DVR it when I know S.E. Cupp or Lauren Sivan are gonna be on.
> 
> Gutfeld.... No use for him at all.



Thanks Midnight Marauder.  Just wondering what you don't like about Greg, who is my fave of the main three on the show. ( Bill and Andy ) being the other regs. Love it when Thaddeus McCotter is on...Sensible politician with a great sense of humor. And "yes" MM, it IS those glasses on S.E. that she seems to know how to look Hawt!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch it pretty regularly, as I am usually up late anyways.
> 
> Usually good stuff... especially when SE Cupp is on
> 
> BTW, she has her own show on Glenn Beck's Insider Extreme. Well worth the monthly subscription. Just sayin'
> 
> (shameless plug  )
> https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/127640.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this post.
> 
> Where to begin..............
Click to expand...

Not being a hyper-partisan nutbar such as yourself, I don't give a red rat's ass what a woman's political leanings are when it comes to judging teh hotness, or whether I will watch her on TV or not.


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
Click to expand...


You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?

A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.

Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol

She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.


----------



## Zona

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch it pretty regularly, as I am usually up late anyways.
> 
> Usually good stuff... especially when SE Cupp is on
> 
> BTW, she has her own show on Glenn Beck's Insider Extreme. Well worth the monthly subscription. Just sayin'
> 
> (shameless plug  )
> https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/127640.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this post.
> 
> Where to begin..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being a hyper-partisan nutbar such as yourself, I don't give a red rat's ass what a woman's political leanings are when it comes to judging teh hotness, or whether I will watch her on TV or not.
Click to expand...


A lot of older republican gentlemen said the same thing about Palin.  I dont care what her politics are about, she makes it tingle down there.  Lets elect her!  

LOLOLOL


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
Click to expand...


Still as dumb as a rock though..... you can relate right?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zona said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this post.
> 
> Where to begin..............
> 
> 
> 
> Not being a hyper-partisan nutbar such as yourself, I don't give a red rat's ass what a woman's political leanings are when it comes to judging teh hotness, or whether I will watch her on TV or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of *older republican gentlemen* said the same thing about Palin.  I dont care what her politics are about, she makes it tingle down there.  Lets elect her!
> 
> LOLOLOL
Click to expand...

I don't know any of those type fellas, and I'm on record here a gazillion times as a Palin hater.

An outright one.

You're such a hyper-partisan lout, you can't even keep the stripes of the players straight on a message board. If they don't cheerlead you or agree with you, they are "from the right" or they are "republicans."

You continue to illustrate your towering ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as dumb as a rock though..... you can relate right?
Click to expand...


A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol

SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow.


----------



## Zona

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not being a hyper-partisan nutbar such as yourself, I don't give a red rat's ass what a woman's political leanings are when it comes to judging teh hotness, or whether I will watch her on TV or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of *older republican gentlemen* said the same thing about Palin.  I dont care what her politics are about, she makes it tingle down there.  Lets elect her!
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know any of those type fellas, and I'm on record here a gazillion times as a Palin hater.
> 
> An outright one.
> 
> You're such a hyper-partisan lout, you can't even keep the stripes of the players straight on a message board. If they don't cheerlead you or agree with you, they are "from the right" or they are "republicans."
> 
> You continue to illustrate your towering ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...


Show me where I said it was about you.  

Towering ignorance and stupidity indeed.  You being such a hack, you cant even see where YOU highlighed.  Oh dear god you are such a dumb ass.


----------



## Ragnar

AquaAthena said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.... But I am tempted to DVR it when I know S.E. Cupp or Lauren Sivan are gonna be on.
> 
> Gutfeld.... No use for him at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Midnight Marauder.  Just wondering what you don't like about Greg, who is my fave of the main three on the show. ( Bill and Andy ) being the other regs. Love it when Thaddeus McCotter is on...Sensible politician with a great sense of humor. And "yes" MM, it IS those glasses on S.E. that she seems to know how to look Hawt!
Click to expand...


Great, great show. (and how I first discovered Thaddeus McCotter)

I don't have cable but I'm enough of a fan that I watch the old episodes on Hulu. Last show I saw was the one where the wrestler/activist mistook the GOProud guy for the lead singer of the  Spin Doctors. That show had me in stitches, LOL funny.

T.V.'s Andy Levy is the best. I'd follow him on twitter but I don't tweet.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zona said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of *older republican gentlemen* said the same thing about Palin.  I dont care what her politics are about, she makes it tingle down there.  Lets elect her!
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of those type fellas, and I'm on record here a gazillion times as a Palin hater.
> 
> An outright one.
> 
> You're such a hyper-partisan lout, you can't even keep the stripes of the players straight on a message board. If they don't cheerlead you or agree with you, they are "from the right" or they are "republicans."
> 
> You continue to illustrate your towering ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said it was about you.
> 
> Towering ignorance and stupidity indeed.  You being such a hack, you cant even see where YOU highlighed.  Oh dear god you are such a dumb ass.
Click to expand...

You continue to try to wipe the dogshit off your feet, now you have it in your mouth. Context, s0n.... It's not something you can conveniently just push aside.

But it's humorous to watch you try!


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still as dumb as a rock though..... you can relate right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
Click to expand...


Damn right.... 

*\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*















As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.

Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Ragnar said:


> (and how I first discovered Thaddeus McCotter)


I had McCotter on my podcast show after he friended me out of the blue on MySpace a few years ago.

Remember that dinosaur?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The Infidel said:


>


Oh yeah, the Sarah Elizabeth pics are repeat-worthy!


----------



## The Infidel

Sorry for the highjacking of your thread Aqua.... Im out for now. 

Carry on:


----------



## Intense

AquaAthena said:


> This is a hilarious one hour production that airs Monday-Friday at 3:AM, ET.  Now pleased to see Greg having a regular slot with O'Reilly on Thursdays. Very *kewl!*  The guy is a riot and is into Current Events and sexy ladies in short skirts... Always an hour of laughter for fans of the show.
> 
> Have you seen this show, which airs, unfortunately at midnight in Oregon, but at 9M on weekends?



Sometimes, when I can't sleep. I like it.


----------



## Ragnar

Midnight Marauder said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> (and how I first discovered Thaddeus McCotter)
> 
> 
> 
> I had McCotter on my podcast show after he friended me out of the blue on MySpace a few years ago.
> 
> Remember that dinosaur?
Click to expand...


MySpace? Yeah, but I was never on it.

First time I saw the mild mannered McCotter outside Red Eye (I think): someone e-mailed me the below YT vid.

This was during the "financial crises" part uno...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbkjIfBIWK4]YouTube - McCotter Rejects 700 Billion Dollar Bag of Dung[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Ragnar said:


> MySpace? Yeah, but I was never on it.
> 
> First time I saw the mild mannered McCotter outside Red Eye (I think): someone e-mailed me the below YT vid.
> 
> This was during the "financial crises" part uno...
> 
> YouTube - McCotter Rejects 700 Billion Dollar Bag of Dung


He helped me with one of my classic prank calls..... It was a hoot.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I like Fox News and I watch it often.  I don't watch "Red Eye" because I think it's the dumbest thing I have ever seen on tv.


----------



## Zona

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of those type fellas, and I'm on record here a gazillion times as a Palin hater.
> 
> An outright one.
> 
> You're such a hyper-partisan lout, you can't even keep the stripes of the players straight on a message board. If they don't cheerlead you or agree with you, they are "from the right" or they are "republicans."
> 
> You continue to illustrate your towering ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I said it was about you.
> 
> Towering ignorance and stupidity indeed.  You being such a hack, you cant even see where YOU highlighed.  Oh dear god you are such a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to try to wipe the dogshit off your feet, now you have it in your mouth. Context, s0n.... It's not something you can conveniently just push aside.
> 
> But it's humorous to watch you try!
Click to expand...


"A lot of older republican gentlemen said the same thing about Palin."    and this somehow offended you.  

Conveniently push that aside.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zona said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I said it was about you.
> 
> Towering ignorance and stupidity indeed.  You being such a hack, you cant even see where YOU highlighed.  Oh dear god you are such a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to try to wipe the dogshit off your feet, now you have it in your mouth. Context, s0n.... It's not something you can conveniently just push aside.
> 
> But it's humorous to watch you try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A lot of older republican gentlemen said the same thing about Palin."
Click to expand...

Except, they didn't. Oh wait..... In your feeble mind they might have!

Such a clueless dolt you are, not quite as fun as a real can in a game of kick the can though.


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still as dumb as a rock though..... you can relate right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
Click to expand...


Intellectually you are trying to copare maddow to bush?  Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student. 

Maddow is a doctor of politics who is very very good at what she does.  

You guys like to look at eye candy and thats what fox gives you.  No subtance, just hot babes.  They will school ya.

Wow.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zona said:


> Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student.


As it turned out, better grades than Kerry.

Bet you never read that!


----------



## Cal

The Infidel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still as dumb as a rock though..... you can relate right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
Click to expand...


Damn. 'Tween her and Megyn Kelly, I'm tempted to start watching fox..


----------



## Zona

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to try to wipe the dogshit off your feet, now you have it in your mouth. Context, s0n.... It's not something you can conveniently just push aside.
> 
> But it's humorous to watch you try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A lot of older republican gentlemen said the same thing about Palin."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except, they didn't. Oh wait..... In your feeble mind they might have!
> 
> Such a clueless dolt you are, not quite as fun as a real can in a game of kick the can though.
Click to expand...


did you or did you not see the vids of the hot babes on fox?  Why do you think they are there?   For their insight into politics?  Come on...it makes you tingle down there.


----------



## Zona

Cal said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. 'Tween her and Megyn Kelly, I'm tempted to start watching fox..
Click to expand...


Watch...dont listen.  Oh and a few of the Blondie bimbo's on fox actually have brains, but damn they HAVE to play it down for their audiences....lol


----------



## Cal

Zona said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. 'Tween her and Megyn Kelly, I'm tempted to start watching fox..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch...dont listen.  Oh and a few of the Blondie bimbo's on fox actually have brains, but damn they HAVE to play it down for their audiences....lol
Click to expand...


Haha, yeah.. Watch with the TV on mute..


----------



## Zander

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
Click to expand...


Maddow has a degree in "public policy" and a Doctorate in Philosophy of Politics? Wow, how unimpressive.   Those subjects are the equivalent of "basket weaving" and "film studies" in the real world........

AND she's an ugly man hater too....yuck....


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb.  This is priceless.  Righty.  That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian!  lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty.  *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intellectually you are trying to copare maddow to bush?  Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student.
> 
> Say what you will... at least we know what his grades were. Can we say the same for Obama? Nope.... they are sealed
> I wonder why....  we cant ask that though.
> 
> Maddow is a doctor of politics who is very very good at what she does.
> 
> You guys like to look at eye candy and thats what fox gives you.  No subtance, just hot babes.  They will school ya.
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...


Stepped in it again I see...


----------



## Shooter

> Does Anybody Watch "Red Eye" With Greg Gutfeld



Red Eye is a fantastic show.  Funnier than all get-out.  I watch it every night.

In fact it comes on in 10 minutes


----------



## MarcATL

Big Black Dog said:


> I like Fox News and I watch it often.  I don't watch "Red Eye" because I think it's the dumbest thing I have ever seen on tv.



Aren't all the men who either host and/or are regulars on the show gay?

How does that square with uber RWers who, clearly, from the response in this thread, absolutely adore this program?


----------



## Ragnar

Just over at SE's website and saw this:


----------



## boedicca

Ragnar said:


> Great, great show. (and how I first discovered Thaddeus McCotter)




I totally lurve that guy.


----------



## whitehall

Gut has an interesting background. He used to be a contributor to Huffington blogs but he works for FOX. He claims to be a libertarian and that's usually a code word for a conservative who is afraid to admit he is a conservative. His campaign to open a Muslem gay bar near the Ground Zero site is pretty funny. Canadians must be watching because they demanded an apology when he insulted the Canadian army.


----------



## Zona

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student.
> 
> 
> 
> As it turned out, better grades than Kerry.
> 
> Bet you never read that!
Click to expand...


I will take a brown water navy guy over a pilot of a bird not allowed to fly anytime.  Oh and perhaps a link or two proving Kerry's grades were worse than bush please.  


You betcha.


----------



## Zona

Shooter said:


> Does Anybody Watch "Red Eye" With Greg Gutfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Eye is a fantastic show.  Funnier than all get-out.  I watch it every night.
> 
> In fact it comes on in 10 minutes
Click to expand...


So you like the gays.  How progressive of you.


----------



## Zona

Zander said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddow has a degree in "public policy" and a Doctorate in Philosophy of Politics? Wow, how unimpressive.   Those subjects are the equivalent of "basket weaving" and "film studies" in the real world........
> 
> AND she's an ugly man hater too....yuck....
Click to expand...


And glen beck went to high school.

A rhodes scholor is a basket weaver?  Oxford, Stanford, but she is a basket weaver?    A Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics  who has a talk show about politics. Yeah..she is not even close to qualified.  Hannity however is a failed constructionman.  lololololol

Wow.  Hack.


----------



## AllieBaba

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a message board calls Dr. Maddow dumb. This is priceless. Righty. That whole stanford, Oxford dr. of politics thingy just means nothing...she a lesbian! lololol
> 
> SC Cupps on the other hand is so purty. *She makes you squirm and feel funny in your special area's as you snuggle down to watch an hour of fox..Wow*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intellectually you are trying to copare maddow to bush? Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student.
> 
> Maddow is a doctor of politics who is very very good at what she does.
> 
> You guys like to look at eye candy and thats what fox gives you. No subtance, just hot babes. They will school ya.
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

 
What I get from this:

Zona is not an adolescent, gay male.

Nope. She's an aging bull dyke who has the hots for Maddow.

Hell, she might be Maddow.


----------



## Zona

AllieBaba said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right....
> 
> *\/ \/ Lets see Madcow do this: \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Madcows pedigree.... Bush had a Hell of a resume and I bet you a dollar you thought he was a dumbass as well.
> 
> Degrees DONT MEAN SHIT if you dont know what to do with the knowledge you recieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectually you are trying to copare maddow to bush? Bush got his degree's becuase of his father and from what I read, he was a c student.
> 
> Maddow is a doctor of politics who is very very good at what she does.
> 
> You guys like to look at eye candy and thats what fox gives you. No subtance, just hot babes. They will school ya.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I get from this:
> 
> Zona is not an adolescent, gay male.
> 
> Nope. She's an aging bull dyke who has the hots for Maddow.
> 
> Hell, she might be Maddow.
Click to expand...


I admire her truthfullness.  I like when she does infrequently makes a mistake, she goes  out of her way to aplogize and makes a deal of it on her show.  That I like.

I have yet to see or hear Hannity say he was wrong ABOUT ANYTHING...ever.


----------



## AllieBaba

You're gay. Go over to the Gay Parent thread and pick up your complimentary child.


----------



## Shooter

Zona said:


> I like when she does infrequently makes a mistake, she goes  out of her way to aplogize and makes a deal of it on her show.  That I like.



Yeah I see her apologizing a lot on her show.  

Which was your favorite apology she had to give?  The one for lying and saying a certain Republican politician knew about the Oklahoma City Bombing in advance or her being too stupid to realize she's bashing Palin with a fake news story from a website that puts out fake news stories?  Or was it an apology for one of the gazillion other lies she tells?

Maddow is a hack and considered one of the biggest and notorious liars and jokes in the industry.  No one takes her seriously.  She's just a freak show.  In fact during her show they should just have a clown on a unicycle juggling to circus music in the background while she gives the "facts".


----------



## liebuster

Zona said:


> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> *She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.*



Thats exactly whats wrong with her.


----------



## HUGGY

*Does Anybody Watch "Red Eye" With Greg Gutfeld*

Don't know about "Red Eye" ...but I do get OOOGLY Eye looking at your avies!!!


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

AquaAthena said:


> This is a hilarious one hour production that airs Monday-Friday at 3:AM, ET.  Now pleased to see Greg having a regular slot with O'Reilly on Thursdays. Very *kewl!*  The guy is a riot and is into Current Events and sexy ladies in short skirts... Always an hour of laughter for fans of the show.
> 
> Have you seen this show, which airs, unfortunately at midnight in Oregon, but at 9M on weekends?



Midnight in Oregon?

Well, it comes on at 3AM in New Hampshire (but I still get to see it occasionally because, on the nights I dont work, I am usually up all night anyway).

Anyway, Ive seen this program often enough that I am even  leaning towards recording it to watch when I get home from work in the morning.  Its fairly entertaining and like nothing else (that I know of) in the news venue.

I also like the thought of not missing the episodes when S.E. Cupp is on the panel.


----------



## Zona

Shooter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like when she does infrequently makes a mistake, she goes  out of her way to aplogize and makes a deal of it on her show.  That I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see her apologizing a lot on her show.
> 
> Which was your favorite apology she had to give?  The one for lying and saying a certain Republican politician knew about the Oklahoma City Bombing in advance or her being too stupid to realize she's bashing Palin with a fake news story from a website that puts out fake news stories?  Or was it an apology for one of the gazillion other lies she tells?
> 
> Maddow is a hack and considered one of the biggest and notorious liars and jokes in the industry.  No one takes her seriously.  She's just a freak show.  In fact during her show they should just have a clown on a unicycle juggling to circus music in the background while she gives the "facts".
Click to expand...


Gazilion?  Really?
Limbaugh/beck/hannity/ann coulter/savage/oreilly/ingram is a hack and considered one of the biggest and notorious liars and jokes in the industry.  No one them her seriously.  They are just a freak shows.

You are comparing them to Maddow?  Seriously?  I dont have time to pull all the fucking lies the ones I listed told over the years and I have yet to ever hear one of them say they were wrong.  

Stay in your little hole thinking Maddow is a hack and keep watching fox.    I consider her brilliant compared to that clown Beck. I seriously do.  He literally is a circus clown and you know he is.


----------



## Zona

liebuster said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> *She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly whats wrong with her.
Click to expand...


People.........pay attention to this.  This is the fundamental reason why fox has such great ratings.  People love to be told what to think.  They love eye candy and shiny, sparkly things and they love to have the flames of hate fanned, that is why fox has such great ratings.


----------



## Zona

(I dont have proof, but I am pretty sure this is photoshopped.)


----------



## Liberty

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
Click to expand...


so one's academic pedigree outweighs their general stupidity? Interesting thesis.


----------



## liebuster

Zona said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> *She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly whats wrong with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People.........pay attention to this.  This is the fundamental reason why fox has such great ratings.  People love to be told what to think.  They love eye candy and shiny, sparkly things and they love to have the flames of hate fanned, that is why fox has such great ratings.
Click to expand...


Just more of the same from you progressives. 

You people think that you are so "enlightened" with your ivy league schools, intelligent with your degrees and titles in front of your names that you look down upon the rest of the human race with contempt and disdain. 

That *is* exactly whats wrong with progressives. 

We are all just a bunch of "Homer Simpsons", right?

You should look up the history of progressivism


----------



## blastoff

S. E. = stiffy

Rachel = shootin' pool with a rope.


----------



## xsited1

AquaAthena said:


> This is a hilarious one hour production that airs Monday-Friday at 3:AM, ET.  Now pleased to see Greg having a regular slot with O'Reilly on Thursdays. Very *kewl!*  The guy is a riot and is into Current Events and sexy ladies in short skirts... Always an hour of laughter for fans of the show.
> 
> Have you seen this show, which airs, unfortunately at midnight in Oregon, but at 9M on weekends?



I watch it when I can't sleep.  Gutfeld is sharp and his political views match mine fairly closely.


----------



## Shooter

xsited1 said:


> Gutfeld is sharp and his political views match mine fairly closely.



He, along with Andy Levy are libertarians.

And yes, they both are sharp and usually nail the issues.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this show has SC Cupps (or however you spell her name) on, I will never watch it.  Oh wait, this is a fox show?
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you prolly like Rachel Madcow (or however you spell her name) huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Dr. Rachel Maddow?
> 
> A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctor of Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> Uh, yeah...I like her better than ol Cupps....lololololol
> 
> She's a fucking Rhodes scholar and a Oxford grad and a Dr.
Click to expand...


Well thats quite the CV , she is schooled in opinion and indoctrination .
What a  surprise. I thought  she was  just a hack.


----------

